# Buying a RS, would you....



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

just go with the standard build (FSA crank with Dura-Ace) or for $600 go with Red? I did a test ride yesterday and came away very impressed!!! My bike has Force, but the Dura-Ace seemed to work great. After I remembered how the shifters worked:idea:


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

the new DA or the 7800 model?

either way i think id be more inclined to go with the red, we got the entire gruppo in the shop yesterday and i think ive only just stopped drooling, although my jaw's still somewhere on the floor


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Getoutandride said:


> the new DA or the 7800 model?
> 
> either way i think id be more inclined to go with the red, we got the entire gruppo in the shop yesterday and i think ive only just stopped drooling, although my jaw's still somewhere on the floor



7800.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

red red red RED!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Go with RED....either way, definetely get rid of the FSA Cranks/BB. Heard lots of bad things. Also, get better wheels than stock. Try to get an '08...better paint scheme than '09.


----------



## elo (Jan 28, 2008)

*Red!*



Getoutandride said:


> red red red RED!


+1 - Red is the way to go.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

MCF said:


> ....either way, definetely get rid of the FSA Cranks/BB. Heard lots of bad things. Also, get better wheels than stock....


I 2nd that. Get rid of the FSA cranks/BB. I bought my R3 with stock components last year and have had nothing but ticking noises with my FSA SL-K cranks and Mega Exo bottom bracket. Maybe FSA improved their product this year. Who knows?
Mid-summer this year I changed everything to Campy Record (including cranks and bb cups). Couldn't be happier.

RED is a pretty good group. I'd go for it if I wasn't already hooked on Campy.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

09 paint sceme looks very nice in person.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an 08 RS

Build:

SRAM Red
Mavic Kysrium Premium SL's
Conti 4000
Look Pedals
Carbon Cages Xlab
FSA 110 stem
Ritchey WCS 44mm bar
Selle Italia Team Edition Saddle
56cm frame

15.8 lbs complete


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

7900, if not, 7800


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

I personally prefer the 08 RS colors over the 09. Cervelo made a limited edition 08 RS with09 Sram Force spec, came with the Force cranks not the FSA, and an Easton Circuit wheelset. That bike is available at a few shops still, as well as in stock still at Cerveo...in limited sizes.

The end of season pricing on that bike makes it even more appealing. That is one of two bikes on my short list. The other bike, is quite a bit more money..really like compaing apples to oranges. It's a bike well outta my price range...till the shop took a HUGE chunk off the msrp. Now it's turning from dream to maybe reality.

Anyway, the RS is beautiful.

I prefer the Force to the 7800 D/A for sure. Nice carbon touch's everywhere on the Sram. The ultra clean hidden cable routing-just like the 7900 DA has now, is very nice indeed.

With the build spec of that ltd Force model, and the end of season pricing, I feel you'd be nuts to do a frame up build of an 08. IMHO

Good luck, it's a beautiful bike.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I got a 08 because I liked the color better and I waited long enough to get one after they dropped the price. I went with a full Red set up.


----------



## kevin4321 (Oct 11, 2008)

IMO i would go with the new 11 speed campy stuff, its not just the benefit of an extra gear you know?


----------



## Americano (Dec 20, 2001)

*I did just that!*



kevin4321 said:


> IMO i would go with the new 11 speed campy stuff, its not just the benefit of an extra gear you know?
















































I've had this bike for a couple of weeks now and couldn't be happier with it. The performance of this bike just blows me away.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an RS with Red, but I have to admit, I like the 09 model. Your bike looks great.


----------



## Nath8 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Me too!!*

Had my first ride last night. Bike felt really good. I took 50 sec out of my quickest time up the 1 in 20 here in Melbourne, Australia. I'm very pleased.
Mine's an 08 model with D/A and FSA cranks etc. The 09 comes with Red, but because of the aussie dollar dropping, it retails at $7500. A little out of my price range. I got a good deal from my friends at Croydon cycles on the 08.
Hope you like it.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Americano said:


> I've had this bike for a couple of weeks now and couldn't be happier with it. The performance of this bike just blows me away.


 Sharp looking package! The 09 color scheme makes me drool..........


----------

